# MI Chapter



## bdonald

Ok, here is the one I spoke about in an earlier post.  Is anyone in MI interested in starting a local IAP chapter?  The rules say we need at least 5 members that are willing to meet at least once a year.  If we cant do this, I'm happy to just get together with turners on a one on one situation.  Either way works for me, but my motto is the more the merrier.  If you are interested, please post your general location, where you are willing to travel to, any cool tools that you have that we can steal and how to get to your shop when you arent there, etc....  

As I said in the other post, if nobody objects, since we are close enough to ohio and windsor, as long as you are willing to travel, the shop door is open.  The only requirements are, if you are from Ohio, NO OSU FANS!!!  If you choose to ignore that warning and still hang out with us, I know some cops that will give payback for the tickets we get driving through ohio with MI plates during the UofM/OSU game week.  Canadians, you have to bring molsons, and no saying "eh" or "aboot", or we'll be forced to play the terrance and philip/south park song "Blame Canada" at the start of every meeting.  

I'll start it, I'm Bob from Detroit <literally in the heart of the city>.  I'm a cancer, like long walks in ... Oh wait, that's my match.com profile!  My availability is pretty open, and I can travel to around 30 to 45 minute radius of the city due to a disability from back surgery <which with our current freeway situation, probably means I can go as far as melvindale!>, and no, I dont have any cool tools that you can steal yet.  

Hope to hear from some turners.


----------



## dullbroadhead

I would be happy to be a part of a Michigan chapter. Live west of Lansing. No cool tools yet.
Bob


----------



## bdonald

dullbroadhead said:


> I would be happy to be a part of a Michigan chapter. Live west of Lansing. No cool tools yet.
> Bob



Heya Bob

Ok, for the record, how far are you willing to travel to meet?  I'm starting a file, and will post the results and we'll all bump heads for a common meeting place or whatever.


----------



## dullbroadhead

It all depends on how often we meet. But I would say 1-2 hours.
Bob


----------



## marcruby

I'd attend meetings.  There are a couple others who I expect would join in as well - ®on Black for one.  I can drive an hour or two if needed.

Marc


----------



## bdonald

Ok, that's 3 of us, we just need at least 2 more.  I've got a list started, so please have them send thier reply here, so I can add it straight from the horses mouth,  just to keep things formal for the IAP.


----------



## scotirish

I also am willing to join.  I live in Macomb Co. and travel to Detroit is not a problem.


----------



## bdonald

scotirish said:


> I also am willing to join.  I live in Macomb Co. and travel to Detroit is not a problem.



Great, we are getting there!  And it looks like you are a U of M fan to boot, which helps   The way things are looking, it might be me that does the traveling, since you guys seem to be north of 8 mile, and majority rules.  I'll add you to the list, but would help if you can post your real first name.  Thanks!


----------



## CaptG

Count me in.  I am a bit farther west, between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids,  but for an occasional meeting I am willing to travel.  Cool tools, I have a barn full, but with an attack chipmunk watching all the time.


----------



## bdonald

CaptG said:


> Count me in.  I am a bit farther west, between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids,  but for an occasional meeting I am willing to travel.  Cool tools, I have a barn full, but with an attack chipmunk watching all the time.



Ok, so CaptG is in for turning, out for stealing tools from.  We can deal with that   I believe that puts us at 5, so I'll contact whoever is in charge of the chapters at IAP and starts things rolling.  ScotIrish had a good idea, having a coffee meeting and chatting things out.  We can also use the technology available and do periodic group chats through the various messengers, but we'll save that kind of talk for once the chapter is started.  It is a constant, open thing, so we'll add any member interested as we go, I guess.  I'll find out specifics and post them when they reply.  Thanks guys, looking forward to picking your brains as I've probably got the least experience here <not to mention possibly stealing tools!>.


----------



## bdonald

Alright, I contacted Lou (dcbluesman) and he has the chapter all set up, the link is : 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90

What say we move this thread over there, and start bouncing our ideas off of each other on what we want to do with it?  See ya there!


----------

